# Sage BE o ring size??



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

Iv tried to do a search but can't find the size of the o rings.

If anyone has the size or a link to where they have bought replacement o rings I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Is this for the steam wand or the group head? I can have a measure later if that would be helpful?


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

THR_Crema said:


> Is this for the steam wand or the group head? I can have a measure later if that would be helpful?


The one for the water pipes, solenoid


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Techno said:


> THR_Crema said:
> 
> 
> > Is this for the steam wand or the group head? I can have a measure later if that would be helpful?
> ...


 Understood. I haven't got these measurements; sorry.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've already posted you a link. Some people have used it and for other bits. I also suggested how you might find sizes via google using Breville as the make as more people elsewhere are inclined to repair themselves. Gastrobak or how ever it spelled might bring something up but probably in German. The model number or at lest the part lacking the country is always the same.


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

ajohn said:


> I've already posted you a link. Some people have used it and for other bits. I also suggested how you might find sizes via google using Breville as the make as more people elsewhere are inclined to repair themselves. Gastrobak or how ever it spelled might bring something up but probably in German. The model number or at lest the part lacking the country is always the same.


Yes they sell a kit and don't mention the size.
Iv found people mention the size of the Dual Boiler o rings so wanted the size for the BE as that could be bought locally.
Thanks


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

THR_Crema said:


> Understood. I haven't got these measurements; sorry.


All good thanks mate. 
I'll do a bit of trial and error and order some


----------



## corcodush (Dec 8, 2018)

Search for:

Silicone O ring BS007


----------

